

I made the wikileaks android app. Any tips on features? thoughts? - pizzaandsoup

I submitted the first version of my wikileaks android app last week. 
However, I did not have an android device to test on so there were a couple bugs. Anyway, I have now fixed those bugs I think and have also launched a Pro version which cost $1.99. 
All profits going directly to wikileaks.
I'm really interested to know what you all think about the app.If you do like the app, please leave me a comment and a rating as that really helps!<p>Wikileaks Pro Link: http://www.appbrain.com/app/wikileaks-pro/air.wikileakspro<p>Wikileaks Free Link: http://www.appbrain.com/app/wikileaks/air.wikileaks<p>Guardian Article: http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2010/dec/21/apple-wikileaks-app<p>TLDR: I made an app for viewing wikileaks, where 100% of the profits go directly to wikileaks. Just wanted some tips for features too.
======
martey
The AppBrain page you link to for the "pro" version states that you are
donating half of the profits. Here you say that you are donating all of them.
Which is it?

~~~
pizzaandsoup
I'll be donating 100% of the profits, I will post the profits made from the
app daily.

------
snissn
<http://www.reddit.com/r/wikileaks>

~~~
pizzaandsoup
thanks, i will post there too.

~~~
snissn
thanks!

